# Lure Similarities



## Classic Beauty (Jun 1, 2006)

Are any of the colors from lure similar to other MAC colors?

I'm really interested in similarities in the eyeshadows, lipglasses, and blushcremes.


----------



## ramonesbrat (Jun 1, 2006)

Waternymph is supposed to be very similar to Tease N Teal from the Holiday 2005 Trend Palette. Pink Clash Lipglass is supposed to be quite similar to Nymphette, except Nymphette doesn't have the slightly chunkier glitter... It's less gritty.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 1, 2006)

I've heard Sea Myth is very similar to Seedy Pearl


----------



## Lauren (Jun 1, 2006)

I've heard Aquavert is similar to Metamorph (Madame B, Spring 2005).


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 1, 2006)

Aquavert is moderately comperable to Lustreleaf...Waternymph looks a little similar to Steamy.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren* 
_I've heard Aquavert is similar to Metamorph (Madame B, Spring 2005)._

 
There is a swatch of these two on www.legacycollection.org/mac and they are very different.  They really look similar in the pot, but they are way different on... HTH!

Sea Myth is similar to Almond Icing and Seedy Pearl.
Waternymph is similar to Steamy, but Steamy is a bit more blue.  
Mancatcher is very unique IMO and isn't like anything in the permanent collection.


----------



## Isis (Jun 1, 2006)

ITA with Sea Myth being similar to seedy pearl and Almond Icing, but I bought it anyway  It's a color I tend to use quite frequently.

Phosphorelle = Elle (Belle Azure)
Sex Ray = I can't quite put my finger on it, but it looks close to something from a recent collection last year??
Pink Clash = Re-release from RebelRock


----------



## asnbrb (Jun 1, 2006)

YES!!

This is totally cutting down on my haul!  Thank you!


----------



## tiffie0023 (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought phospherelle looked pretty close to luminary (not identical, bit I couldn't justify buying it when I already have luminary) and I thought the pink glittery lipglass (I can't remember the name?) looked just like zazoom.


----------



## roxybc (Jun 1, 2006)

comparison pic of waternymph and teas'n'teal from LJ courtesy of: alm0st_inn0cent












They look almost identical to me, I'm glad I passed.


----------



## MACActress (Jun 1, 2006)

Almond Icing Definitley has more of a gray cast to it than Sea Myth, both very pretty imo. I tried to swatch, but my camera cant pick up the color  =/ My camera sucks at swatches =P

Edit: Here's the best I could get, just in the pot/palette comparisons though.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah, i passed on sea myth because it was just too similar to seedy pearl and almond icing.


----------



## mima (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_There is a swatch of these two on www.legacycollection.org/mac and they are very different.  They really look similar in the pot, but they are way different on... HTH!

Sea Myth is similar to Almond Icing and Seedy Pearl.
Waternymph is similar to Steamy, but Steamy is a bit more blue.  
Mancatcher is very unique IMO and isn't like anything in the permanent collection._

 

hmm, is mancatcher not similar to lavender sky? i didn't swatch them but i am just curious.


----------



## cicconeyouth (Jun 2, 2006)

sea myth = almond icing/vex, which is weird because the description on the website makes it sound like a completely different type of color.

waternymph reminds me of a more teal version of steamy.

in the tube, pink clash looked just like love nectar, so i didn't even swatch it out because i already have love nectar

i feel like i've seen this collecction a million times before.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mima* 
_hmm, is mancatcher not similar to lavender sky? i didn't swatch them but i am just curious._

 
not really.  mancatcher is more purple than lavender sky.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2006)

is it just me or does phosphorelle look just like tongue-in-chic laquer? i think tongue-in-chic is a little more pink...but pretty much, they look the same to me...


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 2, 2006)

found this in makeupalley, swatched by jillmarie. HTH someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



left- waternymph / right - tease n' teal.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jun 2, 2006)

Mancatcher IS Sugarlily (from the Beau quad)...  There's a great comparison pic on the LJ Mac_Cosmetics community.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_found this in makeupalley, swatched by jillmarie. HTH someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



left- waternymph / right - tease n' teal.



_

 
yes, waternymph is slighty (ever so slightly) greener than tease n teal from the trend palette.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_is it just me or does phosphorelle look just like tongue-in-chic laquer? i think tongue-in-chic is a little more pink...but pretty much, they look the same to me..._

 
Yeah - I was thinking the same thing. I think phosphorelle comes out a little more on the sheer side though, but otherwise, they seem very similar.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## mima (Jun 2, 2006)

pumpkincat you have the best photos! thanks so much


----------



## Tessigrl (Jun 2, 2006)

Haunting f/l and mancatcher e/s look identical...


----------



## shadowprincess (Jun 4, 2006)

some ppl were saying that aquadisiac when used wet is like delphic... so i did a comparison swatch... i think aqua is more green while delphic is more blue


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jun 4, 2006)

i think lustreleaf and aquavert are similar other than the textures being very different. the shades are quite close!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 4, 2006)

This is so interesting.  I am very sensitive and particular about color variations.  When I got Delphic and Haunting, they were identical to Aquadisiac and Lovely Lily.

When I brought this up, many people got all upset saying that it was not like that at all.

So, I took photos of them in natural light and they are identical- except for the variation in color due to the cream/gel base vs powder bases.  

HEre are two photos that I took.  If you notice, the light hits the haunting/LL pair differently when the hand is tilted which makes them look slightly different due to the surfaces reflecting the light differently.  The first photo shows them both straight on.













Nightfish, as you can see from the photos, looks just like black/brown mascara from many different lines of mascara.  I thought I would not like it, but I find it perfect for the more pastel colors.  The other darks in the Fluidlines are not right for pastels.


----------



## danabanayna (Jun 4, 2006)

Can you use all MAC Shadows wet and dry or just certain formulas?


----------

